# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  VENTA DE FERTILIZANTES GENERICOS Y PARA FERTIIRIGACION

## cocolucho

STEWART Y CIA
Interesados dirigirse al siguiente e-mail: basto_22@hotmail.com
celular 969606787
rpm #638492Temas similares: Fertilizantes liquidos-Riego Por goteo Porque en fertilizantes somos muy tradicionalistas en la fertilizacion de los cultivos Conveagro pide que se prolongue la exoneración del IGV a los fertilizantes Preocupación por retorno del IGV a los fertilizantes Precio de fertilizantes

----------

